# Back from vacation and ....



## liquimolyusa (Jul 8, 2012)

A 2005 Passat W8, 6 speed manual, with our Leichtlauf High Tech 5w40. A Jetta 5 Cyl. 2.5 with dealer Castrol. None had any additive added to their oil. No one started either car for the entire period - 10 days.

I opened the garage and started the cars. The Passat started normally, nothing noticeable about it. Then the Jetta – SCREAMING VALVE TRAIN for about 10 seconds. Loud as a drum roll in a snare drum – for 10 seconds solid then fading away as the oil got up there in the engine. The Passat, with Liqui Moly’s Leichtlauf High Tech – silent form the first turn.
The Jetta in under warranty, and it will need it when I take it to the dealer to inspect wear on that valve train …

I rest my case. :facepalm:


----------



## dhenry (Feb 10, 2009)

The 2.5l's are notorious for having a loud valve train. That castrol oil the dealers use are garbage. Nothing goes into my engines but liqui moly :thumbup:


Sent from Tapatalk


----------



## 08VWDUB (Feb 1, 2012)

I have a 08 2.5 

I went to the dealer for two oil changes they used the castrol syntec garbage

The car would sound awful on start up,I then started using pentosin 5w-40,my engine runs as smooth as silk,when i drained the sytec out it was only in the engine for 2500 easy miles it was soild black,Pentosin is never black even at 5k its dark amber or coffee color!

So your car is probably alright,but I would just change the oil ASAP with Real systheic oil,If you run Liqui Moly 5w40 In your W8,I would run that in your jetta toumpkin:umpkin:umpkin:umpkin:umpkin:umpkin:umpkin:umpkin:umpkin:umpkin:umpkin:


----------



## gmikel (Nov 10, 2010)

*must be good stuff*

w8 and i 5 are two different animals. one has bucket tappets, the other roller rockers, one has a cannister filter with a check valve the keeps oil on the top end, the has a cartridge with no check valve.

the noise you heard was most likely lifters that had bled off from time, no harm.

your product may be good, your claims maybe not so.


----------



## 1.8Tquattro (Aug 13, 2006)

08VWDUB said:


> The car would sound awful on start up,I then started using pentosin 5w-40,my engine runs as smooth as silk,when i drained the sytec out it was only in the engine for 2500 easy miles it was soild black,Pentosin is never black even at 5k its dark amber or coffee color!


So what you are saying is that Pentosin does a far worse job of capturing the normal contaminates generated by combustion than Syntec?


----------



## gmikel (Nov 10, 2010)

*absolutely*



1.8Tquattro said:


> So what you are saying is that Pentosin does a far worse job of capturing the normal contaminates generated by combustion than Syntec?


clean appearing oil means one of two things, you've used your car exclusively for very long trips, or more likely the detergent package is not keeping the contaminents in suspension so the filter can pick them up. if its clean in ordinary use, switch brands, it's doing nothing for you. most contantamination occures before the engine reaches operating temp., after that there's not much going on in the contamination dept..

food for thought, oil does not wear out, it gets deluted and contaminated with combustion products, etc., not much from wear after warm up either.


----------

